# Gill flukes? Please help!



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

I think my betta might have gill flukes. His breathing is heavy, he has to take air from the surface every few seconds, and he is twitching. He is very lethargic and doesn't move, he just sits at the top of the tank on a floating plant. His fins are clamped. He is still eating, however. 

He was fine this morning when I fed him but when I came back he was almost completely white and not moving. He has gotten his color back since then, though.

Tank is 10 gallons, heated to 80 degrees. Water parameters are fine. I do 20% changes every other day and I did a 40% today and added a tablespoon of salt. 

How do I combat gill flukes? I can't find a lot of good solid info on how.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

From this and your other post, it does sound like something parasitic is bothering your boy. Darting is a common symptom of parasites. Is there any swelling around his gills? Are they red? Do they close all the way or does one or both stay open slightly?

You can treat with either salt or medication. Salt would be easier on him so you should try that first. Add 1 tsp/gal Aquarium Salt 3 times, 12 hours apart so that you end up with 3 times the normal concentration. Perform daily 100% water changes to remove fallen parasites before they can reproduce. You should treat his entire tank since there are eggs/larva in the tank already. If you can increase the temp to 84*F that would quicken up the bug's life cycle so the salt will work faster. Don't continue the salt for more than 14 days. Keep us posted!


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

Both gills are open slightly but don't look discolored. I picked up some API General Cure because I've heard good things about it and really want to nip this in the bud. Plus I'm not so good with dosing salt.  I did, however up the temperature.

He is still eating and today he is coming up to me to say hi when I go near the tank. His spasms aren't as bad but he is still a little twitchy when he moves. I'll be doing a large water change then adding the first dose API general cure today.


----------



## derpmeister (Jul 26, 2010)

I came home from work today and found that Toki was doing much better! He was swimming more normally and for longer periods of time without having to rest. His twitching is barely noticeable, he no longer makes a coughing motion or 'yawns', and his fins are less clamped. 

He's still eating and stuff but he has to rest near the surface still. He's no longer on the brink of death though. I'll be adding the second dose of medication tomorrow which will complete the treatment.

I would recommend API General Cure to anyone else having this problem.

Does anyone know if I should do a water change before adding the second dose? It doesn't say to do a water change until 48 hours after the second dose but I'm worried.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm so glad that he is doing better. General Cure really is amazing, I typically suggest it over other meds. 

I would do a water change, 50% or so. Make sure you thoroughly clean the gravel. At the end of treatment make sure you use a new filter cartridge if you have a filter.


----------

